
All the rain that's fallen over Houston so far, in one massive water drop - devy
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/8/28/16217626/harvey-houston-flood-water-visualized
======
castis
That's an impressive amount of water to drop anywhere.

An xkcd 'what-if' article explores what would happen if a storm were to
release all its water in a single drop like this.

[https://what-if.xkcd.com/12/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/12/)

